# Heidelcast: State of the FV Controversy, Leithart Case, James Jordan, and Theocracy



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 14, 2010)

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/heidelcast-14-march-2010.mp3

Subscribe to the Heidelcast on iTunes. Subscribe by RSS. 

Contact the Heidelcast at [email protected] or leave voice mail at 760 278 1563.

Joining me again is the Rev Mr Lane Keister, pastor of Hull Christian Reformed Church and Hope Reformed Church in Hague, ND. He’s well known for his work on Greenbaggins.

Today, we’re talking about the latest developments in the Leithart case in the Pacific NW Presbytery PCA (see the links below). We’re also going to listen to a few audio clips of some public remarks by a leading light in the FV movement, James Jordan.


----------



## TimV (Mar 14, 2010)

I listened to that before church this morning. Exceedingly well done, with some audio clips by James Jordan where he says the Holy Spirit has caused all the Calvinists except the FV to have a lack of understanding. Drs. Clark and Keister are really making this teaching clear to non trained theologians.

I almost NEVER listen to recordings, since I get bored easily, and I think this may be (along with the first part) the first recordings I've ever recommended in all the years I've been a member here.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2010)

I have listened to them all. I love them as well as Covenant Radio with Todd Peddlar and William Hill Jr. Office Hours and Covenant Radio are my faves. Along with Car Talk. LOL. Gotta love Click and Clack.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Randy and thanks to Lane for joining me again. 

If you haven't seen it, in the comments under the post on the HB, James Bordwine, one of the complainants has an interesting explanation of what's happening. 

Heidelcast 14 March 2010: Clark & Keister on the Leithart Case, James Jordan, & the Theocratic Background of the FV Movement


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 26, 2010)

I loved all three of the recordings. My computer wouldn't let me listen to them until last night, I don't why. I really thought your compareson between the Canons of Dordt's condemnations of Armenianism and the FV to be enlightning. I am going to reread them with that connection in mind.


----------

